# British Bulldog



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

My dad pulls out his grandfather's gun today( my dad is 69). It is a j-frame smith size .44( i think). It has "British Bulldog" engraved on the top of it.
Has anyone heard of one of these? I'll try to get a picture up in the next few days. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a place where you might find out more about your revolver.:smt023

British Bulldog

A non-firing replica of a Webley "British Bulldog" revolver.The British Bulldog series of revolvers were an enormously successful solid-frame design featuring a 2.5 inch barrel and chambered in a variety of heavy-duty calibres, including .442 Webley and .450 Adams. They were designed to be carried in a coat pocket or kept on a night-stand, and great numbers have survived to the present day in good condition, having seen little actual use.[33] Numerous copies of this design were made in France and Belgium (primarily the latter) during the late 19th and early 20th centuries,[34] and they remained reasonably popular until World War II. They are now generally sought after as collector's pieces, especially as ammunition for them is (for the most part) no longer commercially available
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webley_Revolver


----------



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, Baldy thanks for the input. I'll need to do some more research. What a crazy little gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your welcome and glad it helped you.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In the late 'forties and early 'fifties, there were many European revolvers dumped in the American handgun market. Most of these, such as the Royal Irish Constabulary and the Bulldog, were chambered for obsolete ammunition. To make them marketable, some firms had them rechambered for modern ammunition, using very low powered cartridges such as .38 S&W or .32 S&W long. I did see a few chambered for the .25-20 Winchester.

Auxilliary chamber inserts were made, along with a barrel liner. These were silver-soldered in place for the conversion. Nothing was done for the sights, and the general end result was miserable. But, they moved.

Bob Wright


----------

